# Tracking Registered Post sent by ACS



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello there,

Is there any way we can track the Registered Post sent thru ACS?

If any one know any web site or any conact no., pls share here.......

BTW i am from India.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes and no.. it takes 7-8 days normally, all you can do is visit your post office and ask them if a parcel has come for you. make sure there is someone at postal address at all times to receive the package.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> yes and no.. it takes 7-8 days normally, all you can do is visit your post office and ask them if a parcel has come for you. make sure there is someone at postal address at all times to receive the package.


Thanks Anj for reply.

In fact you are quite quick in reply......

Now here is the problem..........there is no one available all the time at the home..........so even if post comes........i will have to keep an eye on it beforehand........i think i will have to do some setting with postman.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes cos they will come to deliver 3 times, if no one is there to receive it, the parcel goes back


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> yes cos they will come to deliver 3 times, if no one is there to receive it, the parcel goes back


Thanks once again.
Anj.......it's 3 times or 2 times? I heard it's 2 times.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i am not sure either. many a times they come just once and claim they came twice/thrice. you know how postal department in India is


----------

